# What's the market like for entry level finance Jobs



## amber202 (Sep 12, 2014)

Good Day everyone,

Are there good career opportunities for expats in the finance field in Hong Kong especially for those who only English?

What is the market like for* junior level Investment Analyst (IA) *jobs.

I am at Level 3 of the CFA Program. However, I have little to no direct IA experience however I worked for over 5 years as a researcher in a securities regulator.

Thanks


----------

